# Madagaskar mit Andrees Angelreisen



## YakuzaInk (21. Oktober 2015)

Moin,

 ist hier jemand im Board der schonmal mit AA in Madagaskar war und berichten kann?

Danke und Grüße


----------



## mlkzander (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Madagaskar mit Andrees Angelreisen*

mit AA sone "teure" reise ?


----------



## YakuzaInk (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Madagaskar mit Andrees Angelreisen*

Warum nicht?

 Ich war mit denen bisher 4 mal in Norwegen und kann mich nicht beschweren..

 Es geht mit Sicherheit auch günstiger.. aber da ich nicht so der Reisespezialist bin und alles irgendwie selber organisieren will, wird mir letztlich nur der weg über einen Reiseveranstalter bleiben


----------



## tomsen83 (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Madagaskar mit Andrees Angelreisen*

Ich kenn da jemanden der war da schon. Was soll man groß erzählen, wenn die Truppe menschlich passt ist das nen geiler Trip. 
Aber: Man muss das jiggen mögen. Wenn man das noch nie gemacht hat und nicht weiß ob´s einem liegt, kanns nach hinten losgehen. Diese Art der Fischerei ist nur bei absolut supie-Technik NICHT völlig kräftezehrend. Als Anfänger bist du bei Wassertiefen um die 50m und 150g Jigs nach ner halben Stunde völlig platt. Bei 100m und 300g geb ich dir 10 Minuten. Nach zwei Tagen hast du deine Technik einigermaßen optimiert und es geht so lala (Wenn du mit dem Muskelkater klar kommst). Das Problem: häufig gilt, mehr Speed, mehr Fisch:q
Eine Alternative wäre slow jigging, ganz andere Technik und Tackle aber wesentlich angenehmer. Dafür nich so actionlastig.
Genauso gibts genug cracks, die stundenlang durch jiggen und das geil finden. Ich hab keine Ahnung wie die das machen:g Aber da zählt halt Technik und wenn dein Hausgewässer hier in D nicht gerade 30m Tiefe aufweist kannst du vorher halt nicht üben.

Wenn du lieber Poppern, livebaiten bzw. generell eher abwechslungsreich fischen willst, ist die Tour mit Andrees also nicht unbedingt das Richtige.

An- und Abreise ist natürlich auch nen Hammer und schlaucht. ganz ehrlich würd ich diese Flugzeiten für sechs (?) Tage fischen nicht auf mich nehmen. Wenn man schon mal da ist, kann man auch zwei Wochen bleiben und mehr Ruhetage einfließen lassen:m

Für nen Live-a-board trip geht auch eine Woche...

Ansonsten ist es als Alleinreisender schon sinnvoll, sich diesen Gruppenreisen anzuschließen. Alles andere hat Rockefeller-Niveau und Spaß sollte man teilen können. Die ganzen Eindrücke auf solchen trips alleine zu verarbeiten is doof.

Wenn du des Französischen mächtig bist, schau dich mal auf dortigen Foren um. Die sind in der Region deutlich aktiver unterwegs.

Wenn du im warmen Salzwasser noch nicht unterwegs warst und nicht weißt, welche Art der Fischerei dir liegt, dann leg dich noch nicht fest sondern informier dich. Sehr abwechslungsreich, gut erreichbar und finanziell kein schwarzes Loch sind die Malediven (Hibaru Lodge, Jupiter Sunrise etc).
Noch preiswerter aber von der Fischerei nicht ganz so erfolgreich ist Südägypten (hier nur Liveaboard). Anosnsten bleibt noch Panama, Sri Lanka, Lakkadiven und was weiß ich...

Empfehlen kann ich dir http://www.getawaytours.eu/ hier hast du mit Robert Balkow nen prima telefonischen Ansprechpartner und evtl. dann auch Guide vor Ort. Hoch professionelles Team.


----------



## YakuzaInk (1. November 2015)

*AW: Madagaskar mit Andrees Angelreisen*

Hallo Tomsen,

vielen Dank für deine ausführliche antwort.

Ich habe das jiggen wirklich noch nicht ausprobiert..

Poppern liegt mir aber glaube ich weniger als jiggen, wobei ich das außer auf Rapfen auch noch nie gemacht habe.

Französich kann ich leider nicht =(

Gerät habe ich für so einen Trip dementsprechend natürlich auch nicht und würde wenn ich das mache gerne auf vernünftiges Leihgerät zurück greifen.

Festgelegt auf eine bestimmte destination habe ich mich noch nicht.. Ich habe einfach nur mega bock mal im warmen Salzwasser zu angeln und das ganze auszuprobieren bzw. zu machen wenn ich es noch kann (finanziel, familiäre situation etc.) 

Mit livebait habe ich schon bonitos und einen Palometer gefangen (fuerteventura und südfrankreich) aber da ist noch luft nach oben 

Gruß Martin

Achja, angepeilt habe ich so eine Reise für 2017, also noch genug zeit zum informieren, planen und vor allem sparen


----------



## tomsen83 (1. November 2015)

*AW: Madagaskar mit Andrees Angelreisen*

Dann fahr auf die Malediven! Extreme Vielfalt und du kannst schauen was dir liegt. Traumhafte Landschaft, tolle angelei und in den von mir genannten lodges top leihgerät!


----------



## Lorenz (1. November 2015)

*AW: Madagaskar mit Andrees Angelreisen*



YakuzaInk schrieb:


> Achja, angepeilt habe ich so eine Reise für 2017, also noch genug zeit zum informieren, planen und vor allem sparen



Je nach körperlicher Verfassung, solltest du dir gegebenenfalls darüber Gedanken machen, wie du dich in Form bringst.





> Poppern liegt mir aber glaube ich weniger als jiggen, wobei ich das außer auf Rapfen auch noch nie gemacht habe.



Das englische "popping" wird gelegentlich salopp als Synonym zum schweren Spinnfischen auf GT und co. verwendet, schließt dann also auch z.B. "Stickbaits" ein, von denen auch welche durchgekurbelt werden können.


----------



## YakuzaInk (1. November 2015)

*AW: Madagaskar mit Andrees Angelreisen*

Super, danke jungs, dann werde ich mich wohl mal richtung Malediven informieren.

Ich denke die körperliche verfassung passt bei mir ganz gut  aber ein nicht zu verachtender hinweis =)


----------

